# compensation inquiry Abu Dhabi



## rrr (Jan 26, 2012)

Is 20000 aed per month enough for Abu Dhabi? Housing and car will be supplied by employer. I'm single and 26. Will I be able to comfortably eat and entertain myself? What about the occasional weekend splurge or travel? Thanks.


----------



## cushbonez (Oct 6, 2011)

Unless you have a cocaine habit like a wildfire you should be fine.


----------

